

Fine-Tune Your Outbound Sales Formula To Help Save Your Startup - SteliE
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/03/outbound-sales-can-save-your-startup/

======
cathy21212
Usually the marketing team is tasked to generate leads. Where do they play
into all of this? How can they help sales?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
There is an interesting report that says marketing generates 65% of the leads
of B2B companies and inside sales makes up the rest.

The book Predictable Revenue talks about this as well and makes a strong case
for building an outbound lead gen process in order to achieve, hence the name,
predictable growth.

------
j45
I thought startups are about first finding a repeatable business model that
thrives, instead of surviving, before fine-tuning it?

